# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  ...Ομιλείτε παρακαλώ!

## Evie

Σας αρέσει η ιδέα να μιλάνε τα παπαγάλοι; Κι αν ναι, το έχετε καταφέρει; Κι αν ναι...για πείτε μας, ποιες λέξεις λένε; Πείτε μας τις όλες για να πάρουμε ιδέες! Ακόμη και τους ήχους  που ενδεχομένως να μιμούνται.

Και μία τελευταία ερώτηση. Πως αντιδρούνε οι φτερωτοί συγκάτοικοί τους (αν έχουν) όταν αυτά αρχίζουν να ...λένε τα δικά τους; Γοητευόνται; Αδιαφορούν; Η μήπως σνομπάρουν ;   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λοιπόν λέει πολύ καθαρά Κάτω,έλα,Πάρη,Νάνι,μμμμ κοκό,καλό.
Όχι πολύ καθαρά.Κώστα,καλμέρα,αγαπμ  υ.
Δίνει φιλιά συνεχώς απλά αλλά και παρατεταμένα.
Κάνει ακριβώς τον ήχο όταν πίνω νερό,το καπάκι από το ζελέ μου,και τον ήχο όταν βγάζω το καπάκι από τον αφρό ξυρίσματος. Αυτά για την ώρα.Α ξέχασα πολύ καθαρά το λαλαλα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ο Κίμπα που τώρα είναι 8 μηνών λέει συνέχεια "φιλάκι", "μπράβο", στέλνει πολλά φιλάκια, σύντομα αλλά και παρατεταμένα, και τελευταία προσπαθει να πει "Κίμπα", "μπράβο Κίμπα", και "φύγε απο 'κει". Επίσης μιμείται τα μπάτζι όταν τσιρίζουν και τις γάτες της γειτονιάς!

----------


## Evie

χμ, ενδιαφέρον! Αλήθεια πώς αντιδρούνε τα μπάτζι σε αυτό; Ειδικά όταν τα μιμείται, "τσιμπάνε"; (με την έννοια, απαντάνε :winky:

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν ξέρω, γιατί εκείνες τις στιγμές ούτως ή άλλως τσιρίζουν!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν και ημαστε 4 περιπου μηνων εχουμε αρχισει να προσπαθουμε να μημιθουμε λεξεις-ηχους...
οποτε σφυριζει τον ρυθμο του υμνου του ολυμπιακου και προσπαθει να πει νομπελ...επισης λει κατι ψυθυριτα μονος του και πρεπει να λεει και ελα..ολα αυτα δεν τα λεει ακομα καθαρα...αλλα οταν τα ξεκαθαρισει θα ξερω τι λεει!

----------


## fotis_k

Εμεις με το κοκατιλ βρισκομαστε στην ιδια φαση με τον Αγγελο.

Σφυριζει τον υμνο του ολυμπιακου πολυ καθαρα αν και στο τελος τα χαλαει.Περιμενω να παρει τα καινουρια του χρωματα (ειναι μικρος ακομα) και θα σας τον παρουσιασω.

----------


## vas

καλώς ή κακώς τους παπαγάλους που μιλάνε τους έχω συνηθίσει στο να μιλάμε,θέλω να πω,αν δω ένα budgie ας πούμε ή ενα lovebird και μιλάει θα μου κάνει εντύπωση,ίσως να μη μου αρέσει κιόλας.Αν μιλάει όμως ενας μεγάλος παπαγάλος θα με γοητεύσει.
το 2008 είχε δείξει στις ειδήσεις έναν παπαγάλο που φώναζε τα σκυλιά του σπιτιού με τη φωνή του αφεντικού του,τα σκυλιά πήγαιναν κ το αφεντικό πουθενά.

----------


## theo40

ο πιπικος(ζακο 2,5 ετων)[youtube:2ee6wgw5]TF_9xsGWPKM[/youtube:2ee6wgw5] [youtube:2ee6wgw5]0l6oi1VpQpY[/youtube:2ee6wgw5] λεει αλλα και καταλαβαινει αρκετα πραγματα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θοδωρή τον είχα πεθυμήσει τον Πιπίκο.

----------


## Evie

Καλό παιδί ή κακό τελικά; Σε δίλημμα ο Πιπίκος!

----------


## Niva2gr

Και εμένα μου είχε λείψει ο Πιπίκος! Βρε, τί παιδί παιχνιδιάρικο και ομιλητικό είναι αυτό;
Πάντως συγχαρητήρια για τη δουλειά που έχετε κάνει μαζί του!

----------


## vagelis76

ο Σπυρέτος μου ειναι 2 ετών περίπου και είμαστε μάζι από μέσα Αυγούστου.....
ακόμα γνωριζόμαστε και προσπαθούμε να μάθουμε ο ένας τις συνήθειες του άλλου !!!
τα πάμε πολυ καλά και είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο(....ελπίζω)
Στα δικά μου αυτιά λέει...
.......μωρό......έλα....όταν του δίνω φιλάκια τρίζει το ράμφος του.....όταν του σφυρίζω βγάζει πολυ ψηλές κραυγές.......και όταν έχει νεύρα μιμείτε τα κοράκια !!!
όλοι μου λένε οτι χρειάζομαι ΩΡΛ......αλλά το αρνούμαι :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  
Σ' ένα χαζομπαμπά όλα επιτρέπονται.....έτσι δεν είναι?????έχω πιστη ,υπομονή και ελπίδα οτι κάτι θα καταφέρουμε στο μέλλον.......

----------


## Evie

Αφού τα ακούς εσύ που τον ξέρεις καλύτερα απ΄ όλους, σημαίνει πως τα λέει. Και για να μην τα ακούνε οι άλλοι, μάλλον αυτοί χρειάζονται ΩΡΛ  :Happy:  
Να τον χαίρεσαι το Σπυρέτο, και προχώρα!

----------


## melagio80

Χμ...
Το παπί αν και 4 μηνών έχει ξεκινήσει ένα ρεπερτόριο...
Στέλνει ακριβώς τα φιλάκια που του δίνω,ένα ένα αλλά και πολλά μαζί.
Φωνάζει Νίκο-τον αδερφό μου,έχει μάθει την αρχή του ύμνου του Παναθηναϊκού και όταν έχει να με δεί ώρες και δεν το έχω βγάλει έξω,ξεκινάει έναν μονόλογο παραπόνου που ακόμα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τί λέει...

----------


## vagelis76

από melagio80 
όταν έχει να με δεί ώρες και δεν το έχω βγάλει έξω,ξεκινάει έναν μονόλογο παραπόνου που ακόμα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τί λέει...

δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω Ιωάννα,αλλα μάλλον στα χώνει αλά παπαγαλίστικα....  :Happy:   ::   ::   :Happy:  
το κάνει και ο δικός μου,απλα εμένα μεγαλοφώνως και μας ακούει όλη η γειτονιά    :roll:  :roll: :roll:

----------


## melagio80

Πρεπει να εχεις δικιο Βαγγελη...χωσιμο αλα παπαγαλιστικα!
 Χαχχαχα!!!  ::

----------


## vas

που ήσουνα?μου λές?5 ώρες εδω μέσα δεν αντέχω άλλο!Που γυρνουσες?βγαλε με σου λεω έξω,βγαλε με βγαλε με βγαλε με!Θα δεις!Δε θα φύγεις καμια μέρα βιαστικά χωρίς να μου κλείσεις καλά την πόρτα?θα πετάω μονος μου στο δωμάτιο,θα κλειδώσω κιόλας κ θα μείνεις απ'εξω!Βγαλε με σου λεωωω,βγαλε με,βγαλε με,βγάλε με!Άντε επιτέλους!

----------


## melagio80

Μπα...το λεει με παραπονο αρα θα ειναι κατι του στυλ:
"Που εισουναααα  ::   Σε περιμενω τοσες ωρες και εσυ καθεσαι και πινεις καφεεεεε....
Βγαλε με τωρα εξω να σου δωσω ενα φιλακι!" :twisted:

----------


## Niva2gr

Εχτές είχε γίνει το εξής περιστατικό:

Ο Κίμπα ήταν στο πάνω μέρος του κλουβιού του και κάποια στιγμή σκύβει και αρχίζει να δαγκώνει την γωνία του τοίχου. Γενικώς δεν το κάνει αυτό γιατί ξέρει οτι τον μαλώνω. Αυτό που δεν είχα καταλάβει είναι οτι, όταν το έκανε αυτό πριν απο 3-4 μήνες εγώ του έλεγα με αυστηρό τόνο "Κίμπα, φύγε απο εκεί!".

Όταν λοιπόν ξεκίνησα και εχτές λέγοντας αυστηρά "Κίμπα..." αυτός σταμάτησε, και είπε "φύγε απο 'κει"! Μετά φαίνεται οτι του άρεσε η φράση και έπεσε σε έναν παροξυσμό μιλώντας, κράζοντας και φτερουγίζοντας!

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι την φράση την είχε πρωτομάθει το καλοκαίρι απο τον μονκ που φιλοξενούσα, αλλά δεν τον είχα ξαναακούσει να τη λέει αφού έφυγε ο μονκ!

----------


## vagelis76

χαχχαχαχχαχαχ
Μαρία σε λίγο θα μας πούν "φύγετε από εδώ" και μας βλέπω να μας πετάνε εκτός σπιτιού με τις τσιμπιές!!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

> χαχχαχαχχαχαχ
> Μαρία σε λίγο θα μας πούν "φύγετε από εδώ" και μας βλέπω να μας πετάνε εκτός σπιτιού με τις τσιμπιές!!!!


Μπααα!
Και μετά σε ποιόν θα λένε "Κακόοο", "Αγάπη μου" και "Φιλάκι, μουτσ";

----------


## maria(lef)

Ο Ρόκο μας λέει πεντακάθαρα "μπράβο" "έλα δω" "Ρόκοοοοο", κάνει "ωωωωω", δίνει φιλάκια, όταν μαγειρεύω κάνει τον χτύπο της κουτάλας στην κατσαρόλα  ::  , κατά διαστήματα κάνει το καναρίνι (της απέναντι  :Embarrassment:  ), το χτύπημα στην πόρτα (παλιά έτρεχα και άνοιγα αμέσως), ένα διάστημα... γαύγιζε αλλά ευτυχώς το έκοψε  ::   , τώρα κάνει προσπάθεια να πει "αγάπη μου" αλλά του βγαίνει μόνο το αγ, και κάτι ακαταλαβίστικα που ακόμη δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη, αλλά μάλλον σε αυτόν φαίνονται αστεία, γιατί ξεκαρδίζεται στα γέλια!  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εμενα η κοκατιλινα μου δε μιλαει ομως σφυριζει πονηρα οπως οταν κανει ενας αντρας καμακι σε μια γυναικα και
επισης οταν της αρεσουνε διαφορα τραγουδια κοπανιεται.

----------


## vas

Νικόλ,γενικά τα κοκατίλ δεν έχουν κ ταλέντο στην ομιλία!

----------


## melagio80

Ειναι μερικα κοκατιλ που λενε  καποιες λεξουλες!
Αλλα μπορουν να μαθουν να τραγουδανε καποιους σκοπους!

----------


## maria

> Μπα...το λεει με παραπονο αρα θα ειναι κατι του στυλ:
> "Που εισουναααα   Σε περιμενω τοσες ωρες και εσυ καθεσαι και πινεις καφεεεεε....
> Βγαλε με τωρα εξω να σου δωσω ενα φιλακι!" :twisted:


...ή   μάθε μου 'ολο τον  ύ μ ν ο επιτέλους ...θα μου χρειαστε'ι και δεν θα τον ξέρω...!  :winky:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Σαν σωστη μανα του κοκατιλ μου πρεπει να του μαθω τον εθνικο υμνο.

----------


## fotis_k

> Σαν σωστη μανα του κοκατιλ μου πρεπει να του μαθω τον εθνικο υμνο.


Mια διορθωση.Μαλλον ηθελες να πεις τον υμνο του Ολυμπιακου  :Big Grin:  Ναι αμε..να του τον μαθεις!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μπα δε ασχολουμαι με ομαδες,ποσο μαλλον αυτην χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Niva2gr

Ο Κίμπα μιλάει! 
Είχε χαρεί πολύ εκείνη τη μέρα, γιατί είχα ασχοληθεί περισσότερο μαζί του απο ότι συνήθως και τον είχε πιάσει υπερένταση. Ανεβάστε τον ήχο σας τέρμα, γιατί το κινητό μου ήταν πιο κοντά στην τηλεόραση, γιατί όταν το βλέπει... μούγγα! Γι' αυτό και η τηλεόραση ακούγεται πιο δυνατά απο ότι ήταν στην πραγματικότητα.

Σε αυτό το βίντεο δεν θα δείτε τον Κίμπα (βασικά δεν θα δείτε τίποτα, γιατί ήταν σκοτεινά), αλλά θα τον ακούσετε να λέει "φιλάκι", "μπράβο", "μπράβο Κίμπα", να μου στέλνει φιλάκια ένα-ένα, αλλά και πολλά μαζί!
[youtube:155jeiqr]q-V1Cft_pQk[/youtube:155jeiqr]

----------


## Evie

Πωπω Μαρία πώς τις προλαβαίνεις τις εξελίξεις.. μετά τα γεννητούρια του ζεύγους, να τα και τα πρώτα λογάκια από τον Κιμπα..."Κιμπα! Κίμπα! Φιλάκι;  Φιλάκι!" Σε  μια φάση γελάει κιόλας ε; 

Προσοχή στην τηλεόραση που όλο για δάνεια μιλάνε...μην αρχίσει να σου λέει και ο Κίμπα για στεγαστικά!

----------


## mariah

Μαρακι μπραβο!!!!Ειναι πολυ εκφραστικος!!!Τα καταφερες με την αγαπη σου και την επιμονη σου!!!

----------


## Victoria

Βρε τον Κιμπα,μπραβο το κουκλι μου!!! :congrats:

----------


## vagelis76

*Έρωτας ειναι η αιτία*....κορίτσια και του 'χουν ανάψει τα "αίματα".......  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Το παίζει γόης ο μικρός    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis_k

Εμενα δεν μου το παιζει το βιντεακι  ::  Φορτωνει πολυ ωρα και δεν κανει τιποτα αλλο..

----------


## Niva2gr

Φώτη, δοκίμασε να το δεις κατευθείαν απο youtube.
Καλά, αυτό το πουλί το έπαιζε μούγκα για 6 μήνες, τόσο πολύ ώστε νόμιζα οτι είναι θηλυκό! Και ξαφνικά μέσα σε 2 μήνες είχε αναπτύξει το ρεπερτόριό του! Α, ρε Ζίζου (ο φιλοξενούμενος μονκ), να είσαι καλά!

----------


## panos-macaw

εμενα λεει πατατα κοκο, γιωργο,  ελα, μαμα, μ@λ@κ@, δινει φιλακια, σφυραει και ΓΑΥΓΙΖΕΙ μιας κ ο προηγουμενος ειχε σκυλο!!!
λεει κ κατι αλλα αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Ευχαριστω πολυ την Ευη για την αφορφμη που μου εδωσε να πω την γνωμη μου πανω σε αυτο το θεμα...
Λοιπον..Καταρχας να πω οτι πραγματικα το τελευταιο που με ενδιαφερει σε εναν παπαγαλο ειναι η ομιλια του..
Ας αρχισω λοιπον...εχω εκνευριστει πραγματικα παρα πολλες φορες απο αυτο που βλεπω σχεδον στα περισσοτερα μηνυματα των "αρχαριων"(ας πουμε, αυτων δηλαδη που ενδιαφερονται για την αγορα καποιου παπαγαλου)...
Μεσα λοιπον σε αυτα που μας λενε τι θελει να "εχει" ο παπαγαλος τους, υπαρχει σχεδον παντα η φραση "και να μιλαει"...
Δεν ξερω απο που εχει περασει και επικρατησει αυτο αλλα πραγματικα ειναι πολυ χαζο...
Δηλαδη ενας παπαγαλος που δεν μιλαει τι ειναι...?Κατωτερος...?=/
Υπαρχουν τοσα πραγματικα που μπορει να κανει ενας παπαγαλος και να σε γοητευσουν και οχι μονο η ομιλια...
Απο το να σφυριξει, μεχρι τον τροπο που πινει νερο.. :Happy: 
Τελοσπαντων αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου γνωμη...

Ασχετα απο το τι φαινεται ολο το κειμενο ειναι απολυτα φιλικο και μπορω να πω οτι θα ωφελουσε καποιον νεο να το διαβασει... :winky:

----------


## panos-macaw

σωστα μιλας!!!!1
απλα θελουν τον παπαγαλο full extra δερματινο τιμονι ζαντες αλλουμινιου να...μιλαει να ερχεται στο χερι κτλ.....
χιουμοριστικα κ αυτοσαρκαστικα παντα

----------


## Lianita

Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σας, η ομιλια του παπαγαλου ειναι το τελευταιο πραγμα που πρεπει καποιος να αναζητα. Οταν ομως μιλανε ειναι απιστευτα αστειοι. Τον ζακο μου τον εχουμε τοσα χρονια που εχω χασει τον λογαριασμο. Εχω προσπαθησει να του μαθω λεξεις, αλλα θα μαθει μονο οτι του κανει κεφι και θα το πει μονο οταν θελει. Τις περισσοτερες φορες πεταει λεξεις η φρασεις αναλογα με το νοημα του τι λεμε χωρις ομως να του το εχει μαθει ποτε. Η πιο αστεια προσφατη φαση ηταν οταν τον "φωναξε" η ξαδερφη μου επειδη μολις ειχε κανει κοτσιλια και της απαντησε "φτου σου"!! Δεν ειναι κατι που του ειχαμε μαθει αλλα προφανως η τεχνη της προσβολης του βγαινει αυθορμητα  ::  
Το πιο ωραιο απ'ολα ομως ειναι οτι μιμειται τις φωνες μας με απιστευτη ακριβεια, κατι που τρομαζει μερικους(βλεπε melagio εχεχε). Και το σκυλι φωναζε με την φωνη του πατερα μου και αυτο το ερμο ερχοταν και περιμενε στην πορτα. Θα μπορουσα να μιλαω ολη μερα γι'αυτα αλλα για καλη σας τυχη πρεπει να φυγω!!   :Happy:

----------


## fotis_k

> Εμεις με το κοκατιλ βρισκομαστε στην ιδια φαση με τον Αγγελο.
> 
> Σφυριζει τον υμνο του ολυμπιακου πολυ καθαρα αν και στο τελος τα χαλαει.Περιμενω να παρει τα καινουρια του χρωματα (ειναι μικρος ακομα) και θα σας τον παρουσιασω.



Απο τοτε που εγραψα αυτο το ποστ εχουν αλλαξει πολλα.Σφυραει σχεδον ολοκλητο τον υμνο του Ολυμπιακου στελνει φιλακια και λεει ελα.Τελευταια νομιζω προσπαθει να πει και Μαρια(το ονομα της αδερφης μου-ασχολειται παρα πολυ μαζι του).Εχω τραβηξει κι ενα βιντεο που τα λεει ολα αυτα.

----------


## Evie

και θα πω το αυτονόητο τώρα εγώ: πως περιμένουμε πώς και πώς το βίντεο αυτό   ::

----------


## fotis_k

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1322

Τα ανεβασα εδω τα βιντεακια Ευη  ::

----------

